# Miami, FL, 7 month old Female black GSD



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.miamidade.gov/animals

Fox is a female black GSD that has been at the shelter since 5/13/09.

The shelter thinks she's about 7 months old.

She's adorable and looks scared. 


MODS: Not sure if this belongs in Urgent. Please move if it does not. Thank you.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I keep going back to look at this baby girl... I WANT!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Miami-Dade is a kill shelter and there is no local GSD rescue in the Miami area so all dogs there are urgent.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Then I guess there's about 8 more GSDs there that need to be posted.









Anyone want to help post them?


Fox is just a baby... can someone help her????


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is Ms. Fox:
Picture is a bit blurry, but better than most Miami pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Maybe you can put a link to the dogs in question. Your link just goes to the main page, and when you click on the animal search it shows over 200 dogs.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

If you click on the date brought to shelter they're put in chronological order.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: VSnapHere is Ms. Fox:
> Picture is a bit blurry, but better than most Miami pics!


Look at this baby!!! How could someone just throw her away????


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Does anyone else think she looks younger the 7 months, she so pretty. I wish she was closer, or I was closer to her.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

this will bring up the adoptable dogs
http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?WHE...t='MIAD'&atype=
hope it helps


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

FOX - ID#A1157058
For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1157058
Address: 7401 NW 74 Street Miami, Florida 33166
Facility Hours
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Saturday/Sunday 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Closed all major holidays

Adoption & Lost and Found Hours
Monday - Friday 10:00 a.m. - 6:30 p.m.
Saturday/Sunday 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG Do they SERIOUSLY have SO MANY GSD's in that shelter??? 14??? Everyone of them shows may something as an intake date.. how SAD is that! Some of them look SO scared and sad!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, they do.









I posted just the PB dogs. They have quite a few mixes as well.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

so so sad, please help rescue.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bumping this baby back to the top.

She's so sweet looking. Looks sad and confused too.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Are there any rescues nearby?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there anyone nearby that could do a visit with this baby or any of the other GSDs here?

Anyone?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanIs there anyone nearby that could do a visit with this baby or any of the other GSDs here?
> 
> Anyone?


_*Anyone*_???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Renoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: RenomanIs there anyone nearby that could do a visit with this baby or any of the other GSDs here?
> ...


bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this sweetheart


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

There is no local rescue to help the dogs in this shelter.

Is there someone who cares?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I care, I just live so far away..... I wish there was some way to get her to me, I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

transport?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I just talked to the shelter. There is a rescue hold on this baby girl!!!


----------

